# Figuring out my Type: Final Round!!



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Candy Apple said:


> I didn't mean it to say that all ESFPs and all ESTPs will be at the same skill level when it comes to interacting with others, or that it doesn't take any effort on your part / their part, what I was really trying to point out was the method you guys use. I should add though, only nice ESFPs and nice ESTPs will come across that way.  And when they come across in whatever way they do, you can still tell they're a different person.  In no way am I trying to say that you're all the same thing. No way! I'm just saying that you and fartface stand out to me. xD And besides the individual skills you have both developed, I can see how the cognitive functions come into play.
> 
> For myself, I don't naturally appear happy or personable when I write, and I feel odd if I need to help someone on a purely emotional level. It's like everything is dark and there's an elephant in the room and I'm just staring. I can see there's a problem and a person is sad but my mind is blank. It's like hey... I should fix that... I just have no idea how. I suck at dealing with people's emotions directly. I'm not about that. When my Te is engaged, I'm naturally very straight-forward, and it would almost seem like I don't care about people's feelings (well honestly it does look like I don't care xD). But the truth is, I do care, it's just that I focus my attention on different things. So, if you see how I write in the ISTJ sub-forum, that's how I usually am. The more stern I appear, the more I'm allowing myself to just be me. The more happy I seem, the more stressed I am, or the more I'm trying to adapt to everyone else.
> 
> ...





Turi said:


> What about it?


Feels like I'm on an episode of Intervention

-Me: Oh hey... why is everyone here?
-Group: Sit down. We need to talk.
-Me: [sits]
-Group: Accept it! You have a problem typing yourself as an ESTP.
-Me: Huh? No I don't!!
-Group: Please!! This is the 14th time you've asked for an opinion and everyone says ESTP, but you keep questioning it.
-Me: But I can't be! My intuition is well developed.
-Group: You can be a well adjusted ESTP.
-Me: ...Bu...
-Group: Don't say anything! Accept it!!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> Feels like I'm on an episode of Intervention
> 
> -Me: Oh hey... why is everyone here?
> -Group: Sit down. We need to talk.
> ...



Haha, nah, I'm not trying to put you on the spot.

I'm genuinely curious - what about your intuition?
Explain your intuition to me. 
What is it? How does it work? How do you see it in yourself?


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Turi said:


> Haha, nah, I'm not trying to put you on the spot.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious - what about your intuition?
> Explain your intuition to me.
> What is it? How does it work? How do you see it in yourself?


I'm pretty good gauging the undertones that are not apparent. I'm cool with accepting a hunch I have even though I don't have the data.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Candy Apple said:


> I wish you could just take a peak into my brain or something. Then you would clearly see how you're an ESTP.
> 
> You, along with @*Jonneh* and @*fartface* are socially skillful.
> 
> ...


You're right there. 60% of the time I say things right... every time.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

ISTP. It just seems that your Ni is too high to be Ni inferior. My second guess would be ESTP, though.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Just to make things more clear, this is where I predominantly get my understanding of the functions from *@mbti-notes*.
What I resonate with the most is bolded.

Dominant:

Is your first instinct to dive in head first just to see how it goes? *Do you often feel the urge to “join” and be a part of anything interesting that is happening? Do you easily notice new, unique, or interesting details in the environment?* Do you like trying out new and fun things, being interactive and getting firsthand experience? *Do you like the high of being able to confidently and smoothly handle yourself in an interesting/challenging activity or situation?* Do you sometimes feel indecisive because you fear that deciding prematurely means missing out on something else that could be fun? Do you easily feel bad when you cannot learn something quickly or solve a problem immediately? *Do you dislike it when people overthink/overcomplicate something that seems quite simple to you?* Do you get easily impatient when situations/people seem too boring, negative, uptight, or conventional? (Extraverted Sensing or Se seeks immediate feedback from firsthand participation/interaction with the world in order to adapt quickly to new or changing sensory conditions: ESTP/ESFP)

- *Do you want to know exactly what is happening and how/why it is happening? Are you naturally focused on critical issues and want to fix problems/shortcomings (in your own thinking process)? Do you easily correct yourself or change course when proven wrong (and wish others could do the same)? Do you like to take your time to solve a problem properly? Do you enjoy systematically analyzing/deconstructing a problem to find a good solution? Do you enjoy patiently building up useful technical knowledge/skills? Do you like having a lot of private time to pursue your own interests or skill building?* Do you think it is necessary to analyze from an impersonal distance in order to maintain impartiality (and feel frustrated when others do not do the same)? *Do you find it difficult to understand emotional life and feel puzzled/uneasy when people make emotion-based decisions?* *Are you uneasy when hearing inaccuracies or falsehoods or what you consider “irrelevant” information?* Do you feel an urge to challenge people when they possess/promote false beliefs? (Introverted Thinking or Ti seeks to discover precise formulaic knowledge derived from dispassionate analysis of what is factually true or false in order to competently correct mistakes, problems, or shortcomings: ISTP/INTP)

Inferior:

-* Do you suddenly feel like life is very serious and you can’t help being irritable, gloomy, withdrawn, or negative?* Do you become less tolerant of people or change? *Do you feel plagued by chronic boredom or lack of passion?* (loss of healthy dominant Se functioning) Do you feel bothered by fear, self doubt, disturbing mental images, or your own incompetence, like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy? Do you look for positive or negative mysterious “signs” to confirm your suspicions or insecurities? Do you get paranoid and start fearing that people have ulterior motives and are trying to take advantage of you or pull the wool over your eyes? Do you start to panic about some imagined negative future outcome? Do you feel disturbed about not making something of yourself or not having meaningful achievements, and these feelings of having missed out are made worse by seeing all the “successful” people around you? Do you suddenly and inexplicably feel the urge to seek out a higher purpose or deeper meaning for your life? Do you suddenly feel drawn to mystical ideas or spiritual exploration? (Inferior Ni withdraws into irrational pessimism, paranoia, or distrust of life because of losing confidence and connectedness to the new/positive/interesting aspects of the world)

*
- Do you get forgetful or too easily distracted, like your mind is a mess? Do you lose self-confidence, feeling inefficient and scattered, like you’ve lost control of yourself, and perhaps even overcompensate by becoming obsessive about proving something to yourself or others? (loss of healthy dominant Ti functioning) Do you feel mentally clouded, overwhelmed by negative and alien emotions like confusion, longing, desperation, anger, sadness, or frustration? Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining about things that would not normally bug you and perhaps cannot pinpoint the reason why you are behaving that way?* Do you feel too entangled by outside influences? Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you, e.g., feeling unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others? *Do you feel an unusual and inexplicable urge to get some kind of affirmation, attention, approval, agreement, or validation from others, trying to impress or provoke or influence people (because you don’t know how to connect on a more intimate level)?* Do you find yourself becoming irrationally desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships? (Inferior Fe acts out insecurely or desperately in relation to other people because of losing self-assuredness when the boundary between self and other becomes increasingly blurred)


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

@Candy Apple, @Turi, @The red spirit

I might be ESTP guys...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> @Candy Apple, @Turi, @The red spirit
> 
> I might be ESTP guys...


May you explain that? I really forgot this thread.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> May you explain that? I really forgot this thread.


I was leaning ISTP but I like Se over Ti so...ESTP. I can already hear Candy laughing at me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> I was leaning ISTP but I like Se over Ti so...ESTP. I can already hear Candy laughing at me.


I looked at my typing and I typed you as xSTP. That means I agree with both types.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

ISTP makes most sense, as you identify more with Ti, and with inferior Fe.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello. Don't want to clutter the type me section anymore so I'll just expand. Assistance? @angelcat, @Psychopomp


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Didn't read what anyone else wrote.

ISTP Enneagram 7.

Your initial post doesn't show much forward drive / rush to change; I expect more from a Se-dom.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

angelcat said:


> Didn't read what anyone else wrote.
> 
> ISTP Enneagram 7.
> 
> Your initial post doesn't show much forward drive / rush to change; I expect more from a Se-dom.


Hello. Thanks for replying.

I wish I was a type 7, but I don't have that underlying anxiety of stagnation. I constantly test as 9w8 but I don't have the need to repress my "anger". But that is another story.

As for being an ISTP, I fit the archetype but I focus more on Se rather than Ti. I focus on the experiencing the present instead of creating this internal map of understanding associated with Ti. All the while, I don't feel that I repress intuition that ESTPs do.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Pastelle said:


> As for being an ISTP, I fit the archetype but I focus more on Se rather than Ti. I focus on the experiencing the present instead of creating this internal map of understanding associated with Ti. All the while, I don't feel that I repress intuition that ESTPs do.


If you 'notice' Se it's likely your second function and not your dominant; your dominant is your core center of being, so you're not likely to notice / self-identify with it much.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

angelcat said:


> If you 'notice' Se it's likely your second function and not your dominant; your dominant is your core center of being, so you're not likely to notice / self-identify with it much.


Makes sense. The more natural something is to you, the less likely you are to consciously "make note" of it.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello!
@Drecon @Jewl I know you reviewed me in the past, just want a fresh take.

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*Male/26/Overtly Shy/Neutral state of mind.*
2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*I prefer the second picture. The first picture is okay with the ocean and the aurora borealis and the ocean but... the second one is of croissants! I'd focus on food than the ocean any day. As for describing the picture itself, there's not much to say. These's a stuffed croissant next to a glass of milk?..and some fruit with a lady with nice dress sitting at the table. I guess that's it.*
3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*I guess I can say laid back, creative, and hardworking. I can't say much other than that. I just am like that, no reason why.*
4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I don't really know. I want to be likable and attractive but doesn't everybody? As for why, I just don't want to be rejected. As for not to be, no idea. *
5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*I don't think there are really any differences because they're the the one's who brought my traits to my attention.*
6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
*I can't really say, because I never really thought about it. I guess having fun is of most importance to me. I mean yeah, you can't have fun all the time, but why can't I strive for it not to be. If life is not fun, what's the point? P.S, I attempted the values test, but my attention span would not lead me to completion.*
7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*It depends on the situation. I never been in a noteworthy situation where I remember. My usual strategy of dealing with such situations is to figure out what can be done.*
8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*Well... I get a bit aggressive, lash out, I point out the incompetence in others or how they are stupid. I get really negative and lose my laid back attitude. As for the why behind it, I can't really say. My emotional outbursts have always been physical. As for what triggers them, I get really annoyed when people keep harping on me to do something or bringing up something that's not important. I.e, preparing a Thanksgiving gathering. my mother is notorious for focusing on insignificant details (cleaning the closets, basement). I'm like "no one is going to be in those areas" and suggest focus on what makes the most impactful difference. Of course she continues, and I get frustrated and vent under my breath about the poor choice. *
9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*I'm happy go lucky, talkative, carefree. Not much as to why. If I'm happy, I act happy. There much much above having fun in the present.* 
10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*They both can be enjoyable if I am with people I am comfortable with, or engaged in an interesting activity. I somewhat prefer group interaction because things get livelier and more dynamic. One on one is fun as well.* 
11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*My relationship wit society? ...I'm a part of it. I don't focus on society as a whole, but I'm not against it. I see it's importance of holding familiar customs and norms. I do like being a part of something greater than myself as it really aids my self-esteem, but I really only focus on my friends and those close to me. *
12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*To me, I have a neutral view of it, though I believe it is a necessary part of society. To me, authority means leading and improving those under your care. Of course, some don't but some do. How do I deal with it? Why would I deal with it? It's something you have to accept, and if the one of authority is fair and just, that's a plus in my book. *
13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
What? 
14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*I don't know. I fear rejection and embarrassment and have phobias, but I don't really have an underlying life fear. I just live life.*
15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*My only desire in life is to be content. I never had any plans about what what I want, personal or career related. I'm pretty short-sighted in my aims. *
16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Things that energize me: Having fun, playing games, eating, teasing friends, building models. Things that drain me: Doing boring things, developing future plans. *
17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*I used to be somewhat confident in what type I was (ESTP), but the more I read of the functions, the more I grow confused. As of late, I have been leaning ESFP, even ESFJ, but I just don't know. I don't think I'm inferior intuition.

Key2cognition
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************** (34)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************************** (30.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************** (30.5)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************** (18.5)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************** (32.8)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************** (34.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************ (24.6)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************* (33.8)
good use
ESTP/ESFP/ISTP

Similarminds
Te (Extroverted Thinking) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (20%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (35%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (25%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (25%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

Based on your results your likely type is ESFP

I think my enneagram is 9w8. *
18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

Can't say. Ask away!!


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Pastelle said:


> Hello!
> @Drecon @Jewl I know you reviewed me in the past, just want a fresh take.


I've seen the older thread and it was some time ago and I'd say I've probably learned some things along the way. I'll give it a shot, let's see what happens.



> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> *Male/26/Overtly Shy/Neutral state of mind.*


Shyness can be interesting since it often gives people a social introversion that might differ from their MBTI Extroversion/Introversion state. I'll keep it in mind while analyizing the questions. 



> 2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
> *I prefer the second picture. The first picture is okay with the ocean and the aurora borealis and the ocean but... the second one is of croissants! I'd focus on food than the ocean any day. As for describing the picture itself, there's not much to say. These's a stuffed croissant next to a glass of milk?..and some fruit with a lady with nice dress sitting at the table. I guess that's it.*


(not really a fan of this question since it often leads to stereotyping but I'll analyze your answer of course)

The way you prefer a picture of something tangible could mean you might have a 'sensing' preference. The way you describe the scene also makes me think of Se/Si. Honestly, the detail in your description makes me lean slightly towards Si over Se, but not a lot yet. 



> 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
> *I guess I can say laid back, creative, and hardworking. I can't say much other than that. I just am like that, no reason why.*


Most of this can fit with any type (for differing reasons). The "I don't know why" makes me think Fi is unlikely to be high up in your function stack. 



> 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> *I don't really know. I want to be likable and attractive but doesn't everybody? As for not to be, no idea. *


This raises some questions as to the 'why' of all of this. What stops you from wanting other things? This could be typical for Si again, where you're accepting the way the world is and not really looking into other possibilities, but I could also see Se, just going with the flow. 
The answer itself doesn't help me a lot at this time. 



> 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> *I don't think there are really any differences because they're the the one's who brought my traits to my attention.*


Again, low or absent Fi would cause this. Looking to others to understand yourself is typical for Fe. 



> 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
> *I can't really say, because I never really thought about it. I guess having fun is of most importance to me. I mean yeah, you can't have fun all the time, but why can't I strive for it not to be. If life is not fun, what's the point? P.S, I attempted the values test, but my attention span would not lead me to completion.*


This answer fits well with Se, although it's again pretty superficial. "Having fun" fits with all types although it's a typical Se answer. Short attention span can fit well with some ExxP type, as Se and Ne want new experiences above all. It could always be undiagnosed AD(H)D too, it was for me (I was 28 when I was diagnosed). 

Again, I'd need to know the 'why' of all of this to say anything concrete. I'm still interpreting a lot, which makes it very hard to reach an actual conclusion. 



> 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> *It depends on the situation. I never been in a noteworthy situation where I remember. My usual strategy of dealing with such situations is to figure out what can be done.*


"What can be done" can also be interpreted in multiple ways. It could be Te, which is the 'getting things done'-function, but it's also possible for Se, which is about responding to outside influences and staying active. 
Again, not enough to say anything concrete. 



> 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> *Well... I get a bit aggressive, lash out, I point out the incompetence in others or how they are stupid. I get really negative and lose my laid back attitude. As for the why behind it, I can't really say. My emotional outbursts have always been physical. As for what triggers them, I get really annoyed when people keep harping on me to do something or bringing up something that's not important. I.e, preparing a Thanksgiving gathering. my mother is notorious for focusing on insignificant details (cleaning the closets, basement). I'm like "no one is going to be in those areas" and suggest focus on what makes the most impactful difference. Of course she continues, and I get frustrated and vent under my breath about the poor choice. *


This is interesting. Aggressiveness is a common reaction for Se, although not typically when it's in the lead? Pointing out other's incompetence can be Te, although there's other possibilities. Getting annoyed when others bring up irrelevant things is also interesting. Impatience for details probably means that Si is not high for you or maybe absent. "Focus on what makes the most impactful difference" can fit well for Te, although I haven't seen any concrete reasons to think Te is high in your stack. 

Overall, I keep getting very mixed messages from every part of your post. 



> 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> *I'm happy go lucky, talkative, carefree. Not much as to why. If I'm happy, I act happy. There much much above having fun in the present.*


This is very typically Se. Se overall seems to be one of the most recurring factors in the whole story here. 



> 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
> *They both can be enjoyable if I am with people I am comfortable with, or engaged in an interesting activity. I somewhat prefer group interaction because things get livelier and more dynamic. One on one is fun as well.*


Prefer group interaction is more common for extraverts. Fe could be a thing here too, although probably not in the lead. 



> 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
> *My relationship wit society? ...I'm a part of it. I don't focus on society as a whole, but I'm not against it. I see it's importance of holding familiar customs and norms. I do like being a part of something greater than myself as it really aids my self-esteem, but I really only focus on my friends and those close to me. *


Not too individualistic, not necessarily traditional. Fits well with Se/Fe, but it's hard to take anything concrete from this. 



> 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> *To me, I have a neutral view of it, though I believe it is a necessary part of society. To me, authority means leading and improving those under your care. Of course, some don't but some do. How do I deal with it? Why would I deal with it? It's something you have to accept, and if the one of authority is fair and just, that's a plus in my book. *


I see a philosophical side here. Probably some Fe, taking the values of society over personal values and no trace of Te honestly. 



> 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> What?


Not having a stance on this fits well with high Se. Ni-dominants for example are terrified of chaos and obsessed with controlling everything. I don't see a lot of that here. Se-dominants in particular just take life as it comes. 



> 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> *I don't know. I fear rejection and embarrassment and have phobias, but I don't really have an underlying life fear. I just live life.*


"I just live life" feels like Se again. Fear of rejection does fit with lower Fe, although I'm still not sure of its position. 



> 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> *My only desire in life is to be content. I never had any plans about what what I want, personal or career related. I'm pretty short-sighted in my aims. *


Again, fits best with Se-dominant. Se takes life as it comes and doesn't like the Ni planning and controlling mentality too much.



> 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
> *Things that energize me: Having fun, playing games, eating, teasing friends, building models. Things that drain me: Doing boring things, developing future plans. *


Fits with dominant Se (all of the energizing things are interacting with the world in some way) and inferior Ni (developing future plans in particular is all Ni).
I'm pretty convinced at this point that you're an Se-dominant with Fe tertiary. This would make you an ESTP. 



> 17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
> *I used to be somewhat confident in what type I was (ESTP), but the more I read of the functions, the more I grow confused. As of late, I have been leaning ESFP, even ESFJ, but I just don't know. I don't think I'm inferior intuition.*


*

I understand the confusion but I think ESTP is pretty much in line with everything I've read here. I see no reason to think of Fi over Fe, in fact, you seem very much out of touch with your own values, which means ESFP is right out. 
I can see how you would think ESFJ, but it doesn't fit with the bigger picture. There's definitely Fe there, but it's not in the lead. 

Overall, I'm going with ESTP. 
Se-dominant seems to fit well with your relaxed attitude, favorite activities and the "just-do-it" part that pops up here and there. Being shy might influence things of course, which can help explain the difficulty I had during the typing. 
Inferior Ni pops up here and there too. The way you detest your mom micromanging you and how much dislike you have thinking about future plans and such things is very telling for inferior Ni. I don't know why you were thinking that you don't have inferior Ni, but the questionnaire seems to disagree with you. 

I can't see any specific reasons to think of Ti for you, but that doesn't mean that it isn't there. There's Fe though, although it's not that visible in everything. Mostly there's no Fi at all. 

So I don't have any definitive proof since a lot of the above is not that deep into the 'why' of things, but ESTP seems most likely.*


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Drecon said:


> I understand the confusion but I think ESTP is pretty much in line with everything I've read here. I see no reason to think of Fi over Fe, in fact, you seem very much out of touch with your own values, which means ESFP is right out.
> I can see how you would think ESFJ, but it doesn't fit with the bigger picture. There's definitely Fe there, but it's not in the lead.
> 
> Overall, I'm going with ESTP.
> ...


Thank you! I don't know how you read through all that...mess. I guess this really cements that I am a perceiving dom. But I have to ask you, do I seem stronger in feeling over thinking? I noticed you said my Fi and Ti are pretty hidden. According to Jung, Se-Fe-Ti-Ni is a possible layout, which is why I circled around ESFP (Se/F). ESTP can be Se-Te-Fi-Ni (Se/T), so it's whether I'm T or F next.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Pastelle said:


> Thank you! I don't know how you read through all that...mess. I guess this really cements that I am a perceiving dom. But I have to ask you, do I seem stronger in feeling over thinking? I noticed you said my Fi and Ti are pretty hidden. According to Jung, Se-Fe-Ti-Ni is a possible layout, which is why I circled around ESFP (Se/F). ESTP can be Se-Te-Fi-Ni (Se/T), so it's whether I'm T or F next.


To be honest, I don't subscribe to the function stack interpretation you talk about here. From my experience (nothing scientific), I've seen that people around me seem to conform to the alternating functions interpretation, which would leave Se-Ti-Fe-Ni or Se-Fi-Te-Ni. 
Of course, there's no proof for any of this, so if you've found alternate interpretations they're not any less valid than mine, I just can't really comment on Se-Fe-Ti-Ni, because I don't believe it's possible. Feel free to disagree though, I'm not an expert in this. I go from personal experience, which can definitely be wrong. 

What I have seen though is that people have different orders that they develop in. We're not machines and people might be more concious of their tertiary function compared to their secondary. There's even people that focus so much on their dominant and inferior function that they neglect developing their other functions until later in life than their peers. There's no wrong or right to this. 

This means that it's possible that an ESTP might show a lot more Fe than Ti, or engage more in activities that stimulate Fe over Ti. 


As to what this means for your type: 
I've seen it before where specific questions lead people to answer in a way that leaves out part of their personality. A questionnaire is not a scientific process, there's a lot of interpretation, both by the questionnee and by the interpreter on the other side. This means that it's not even that rare to not see a specific function come up or see another come up more than it should. 
For example: I've seen questionnaires where someone keeps on zooming in on their inferior function. That's a tell too. 

So the fact that I couldn't see a lot of Ti there and I could see Fe, does not have to mean that your Fe is 'stronger' than your Ti. Just that you weren't focusing on the Ti when answering the questions. 

My point is, don't be too literal when interpreting tests and things written about cognitive functions. It's easy to look at behaviours that are typical for a certain type or function and focus on those, but that's not what MBTI is about. It's fundamentally about how you percieve the world and structure information, coupled with how you handle decisions and values. That's it. The rest is all interpretation and specific interactions between the functions. 


So, are you an ESTP? I can't be sure, but there's reasons to think so. If I wanted to know if you use Ti, I'd have to look into your way of organizing thought processes and how you set rules for yourself for example. 
I know an ESTP that is really into sports and who uses Ti to set up a trainig regimen for himself and in deciding how he interacts with other people. I know another ESTP that uses Ti to work on 3D modelling and figure out how it is constructed and what actions he needs to perform to make it lifelike. None of the actions are specifically Ti, but the thought processes behind it are, for these two people. 


TL;DR: I don't think there's such a thing as "stronger in feeling or thinking". It's about development and mental processes. The fact that I see more Fe in your answers than Ti doesn't mean anything per se, it just means that that's how you filled in the questions and that this is how I chose to interpret it. 


I hope the wall of text isn't too off-putting and that you can work with all of this. Good luck and feel free to ask more if you have more questions.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> @Bunniculla Willing to give me a another look over?


I still think ESTP. You live in the present moment and enjoy the here and now.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> I still think ESTP. You live in the present moment and enjoy the here and now.


I played with the idea of being an Si dom, and a feeler (SF). Do you see any shred of that?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> I played with the idea of being an Si dom, and a feeler (SF). Do you see any shred of that?


Nope, not at all. I think I'm Si heavy and don't really relate to most of what you wrote. You seem very, very present focused and do things based on your current mood or current position instead of linking them with past or future events. You also don't show any signs of inferior Ne and or high J, which I think goes hand in hand with each other. There's a certain reservedness and caution "air" that surrounds Si doms because of the high Si, inferior Ne and strong J that I don't see in your posts.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

A few questions:

- Do you like to give other people experiences (like showing them things, taking them to somewhere, doing something with them that you think it's fun) more

or

- Do you prefer to recieve those experiences (have people show you something, take you somewhere nice, doing what others think it's fun...)

The difference is the difference between Se vs Si.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

jetser said:


> A few questions:
> 
> - Do you like to give other people experiences (like showing them things, taking them to somewhere, doing something with them that you think it's fun) more
> 
> ...


A bit of both, but I'm more of the latter.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Pastelle said:


> A bit of both, but I'm more of the latter.


Well, I stand by my original typing as an ISFJ.

You don't initiate any sensation whatsoever.

You come off as my ISFJ friend. She can take the initiative and tell me where to go but most of the time she just focuses on the experience we're having. Me on the other hand, if I don't have a word in where to stay and where to go I will be just annoyed the whole night that I'm not setting the experience I wanna give.

I mean most people are Si anyway. ISFJ are much more frequent than ESTP especially among women.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

jetser said:


> ISFJ are much more frequent than ESTP *especially among women*.


Are you calling me a woman!! Misgendering me, I am offended!!


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Pastelle said:


> Are you calling me a woman!! Misgendering me, I am offended!!


Wow. lol. I never really paid attention to what gender you are I just automatically assumed you're a woman for some reason.

My apologies. :tongue:


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

jetser said:


> Wow. lol. I never really paid attention to what gender you are I just automatically assumed you're a woman for some reason.
> 
> My apologies. :tongue:


I naturally give off that vibe online so no worries.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> I naturally give off that vibe online so no worries.


I thought you were a woman too at first since your name sounds like pastel. .


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

The "-elle" ending sounds female. (Though I think I did notice the male symbol in the corner of my eye. So I didn't think much about it).


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

You guys too!! Yep... it's time to redo my image. :laughing:



Eric B said:


> But you sound like ISFP. If not then INFP, but it seems more Se, and your Ne example sounds more like tertiary Ni backing up the Se. My understanding of Ni, and particularly its role in supporting Se artistry, has improved since I wrote those.
> 
> So it sounds like SupinePhlegmatic in Inclusion (BtS; IsF), PhlegmaticSanguine in Control (SP), ISFP.


Do you still stand by ISFP? I've been reading through Quenk's form of the inferior passages and I relate to inferior thinking the most (Te in particular).


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't seen anything that would point to something else.

I also think that Se/Si example jetser gave would be more fitting for a simple I/E (dominant attitude, not Sensing attitude) difference (i.e. "giving" others experiences versus receiving them from others; it's just classic [social] introversion/extroversion, with the introvert being more reserved and not as much into leading others), so if you identify with either, that doesn't say you prefer Si over Se.


----------

